

The truth about Purism: Why Librem is not the same as libre - geographomics
http://blogs.coreboot.org/blog/2015/02/23/the-truth-about-purism-why-librem-is-not-the-same-as-libre/

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9912034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9912034),
except for the one that needs this URL for context.

That story has been on the front page for hours and is the place to discuss
this.

------
tajen
They're still the only laptop which ships with a hardware switch for the
camera. They could focus on advancing on all side topics.

